Ask HN: What are the best resources to learn Product Design? - dbosch
======
zpr
This site has a lot of good general tips for web UI/UX design backed by some
statistical data: [http://goodui.org](http://goodui.org)

~~~
doorty
Cool site, but why are they showing ideas with negative (ineffective) results?

------
kthejoker2
Always go back to the classics

* The Design of Everyday Things * Design for the Real World * A Pattern Language * Notes on the Synthesis of Form * Never Leave Well Enough Alone * Don't Make Me Think * How Things Don't Work * Usable Usability * The Visual Display of Quantitative Information * A Theory of Fun for Game Design

Other left-field books I've found myself going back to for design inspiration
more than I would've thought

* The Death and Life of Great American Cities * The Philosophy of Andy Warhol * Influence by Robert Caldini * Shakespeare: The Invention of the Human * The Art of Looking Sideways * Cosmos * Operating Manual for Spaceship Earth * The Theory of Moral Sentiments

And just specifically for computer UX, Smashing UX Design is a pretty good
crash course.

------
code777777
Mark Miller's class "The Science of Great UI" at DevIQ is pretty awesome. He
teaches principles of design and ease of use and then shows example after
example in the physical and digital realms.

------
adamnemecek
I feel like there aren't really good resources. I feel like good product is
fundamentally asking yourself question "why does this suck", "do I/the user
really need this", "what is the user trying to accomplish when using this" and
trying to come up with answers.

~~~
bloby
Agree. It is about seeing the problem as a whole.

------
tmaly
I have not found any that have really helped me. On my own food side project,
the best thing I have done is try to eat my own dogfood. See what works for
myself and what is not working and try to fix that.

------
1001101
On the job - go find a product design consulting firm to work for.

------
edelans
This site is good as well :
[https://www.reallygoodux.io/](https://www.reallygoodux.io/)

~~~
bbaumgar
This doesn't seem to teach "really good UX" \- it instead teaches UX that
directly drives business value (upsells, conversion rates, etc). While that's
certainly valuable, I would call that growth hacking design rather than
product design.

